#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-10
<mhall119> paultag: sure, your hair is too long and you drink too much
<cjohnston> i dont think you can drink too much
<paultag> mhall119: :P
<paultag> mhall119: I'm working on the whole lack of color thing, but here - http://i.imgur.com/gP5dx.png
<mhall119> paultag: I'd advise having at least one thumbnail screenshot on the homepage
<paultag> mhall119: ack'd - solid idea
<mhall119> the 3 blocks at the top, for some reason, registered in my brain as inline google ads
<mhall119> I glossed right over them
<paultag> mhall119: you're the second person to say that
<paultag> I wanted to make them ignorable 
<mhall119> heh, so you know at least 2 crazy people
<paultag> because they're static
<paultag> I'll see if I can move that elsewhere
<mhall119> I also think your headers should be statements or phrases, not questions
<mhall119> but I have no solid reason for thinking that
<paultag> mhall119: I'll be ditching them, moving them somewhere else
<mhall119> I mean in the main content area
<paultag> ah, sure
<paultag> yeah OK
<mhall119> I'm actually okay with the color scheme
<mhall119> I think the minimalism matches well with Fluxbox
<paultag> yeah I was going for that
<paultag> but the lack of color was getting to me, I think
<mhall119> maybe just one accent color, use it on the content headers or something?
<paultag> I have the OSI logo in one page and the green pops nicely
<paultag> I'll use some green and orange for some call-to-action buttons
<paultag> alright got to run
<paultag> thanks mhall119 
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> also, you don't drink enough
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> loco.ubuntu.com is acting up
<bkerensa> paultag: Do you know if something is up?
<paultag> mhall119: I'm getting sober in my old age. Sucks
<paultag> bkerensa: I have no idea. Perhaps cjohnston or mhall119 knows.
 * paultag gets back to accordion
<mhall119> bkerensa: we've been having memory issues on the server, it's likely just apache acting up again
<bkerensa> mhall119: Gotta fine tune those child processes :)
<paultag> tuning python is a waste :)
<paultag> it's an order-of-magnitude thing
<paultag> like yeah, you're going to get it faster, but it's still going to do the same time-consuming things so it can be friendly
<paultag> but it's easier to maintain
<bkerensa> paultag: They are using py for loco.ubuntu? Heh go PHP/MySQL my blog is hosted on a VPS and can take epic amounts of traffic ;)
<paultag> bkerensa: yeah it's in django
<bkerensa> oh jeez
<bkerensa> =/
<paultag> not my choice :)
<bkerensa> paultag: :)
<bkerensa> paultag: Are LoCo's allowed to advocate for Ubuntu at political protests?
<bkerensa> :)
<paultag> politics should be kept as far away as we can keep them
<bkerensa> paultag: I was thinking of bringing some CD's down to the Occupy encampment that has taken over Portland
<paultag> bkerensa: we did the same in BOS, but not as a LoCo
<bkerensa> paultag: Even if the LoCo is neutral and just giving out CD's?
<paultag> bkerensa: as long as it's not seen as an official Ubuntu team advocating anything, I'm sure it's fine
<bkerensa> paultag: Yeah but there is a fine line because last time I checked Ubuntu Team Lead's have their CoC follow them virtually everywhere
<bkerensa> example: I cannot use profanity or discuss NSFW stuff in a NSFW irc channel
<bkerensa> =/
<mhall119> bkerensa: python and django are just fine, something's wrong with the server
<bkerensa> mhall119: Ahh :)
<paultag> bkerensa: as long as you do non-CoC stuff with non-ubuntu resources (email, etc) it's OK
<paultag> bkerensa: but yeah - as much as I think F/OSS software is communism at it's best, we can't do too much politicking 
 * mhall119 does non-coc stuff all the time
 * paultag too
<bkerensa> paultag: ahh ok :) well in example #ORLUG is a LUG channel for Oregonians yet the channel is heavy with adult language and I was told since I'm a lead and people identify me as such that I would have to keep my talk PG
<paultag> yeah that's wise.
<bkerensa> paultag: Eucalyptus is sponsoring our Oneiric shirts
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> cost just over $300
<paultag> :)
<bkerensa> paultag: Didnt have enough time to find a food and drink sponsor so its on members this time to buy their own food stuffs
<bkerensa> :D
<paultag> :)
<bkerensa> paultag: Any idea whats happening on Wednesday? Is Canonical releasing a laptop or tablet?
<paultag> bkerensa: I have no idea. I've been dropping Ubuntu roles, I'm fairly distant from the news-es
<bkerensa> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> paultag: You are still council?
<paultag> bkerensa: yep
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<czajkowski> added all remainging loco team feeds to the LD folks 
<head_victim> I'm tempted to suggest a wishlist item of being able to run team blogs and planets off loco.u.c and do away with a team website altogether considering the luck I'm not getting with the loco drupal update RT>
<czajkowski> head_victim: I've told you re that RT it's out of our hands 
<czajkowski> it's canonical IS call 
<czajkowski> and it's not a priority I'm afraid 
<czajkowski> whats the ticket number and I can poke again 
<head_victim> Yep, hence thinking I might have more luck on loco.u.c ;)
<head_victim> I was thinking about it the other night, the loco.u.c has taken over most of the traditional needs of a website for a loco anyway.
<head_victim> The RT is 16894 but yeah, I understand priorities and stuff so I haven't been poking too hard lately.
<czajkowski> head_victim: not all teams can go on there though
<czajkowski> only approived teams
<head_victim> loco.u.c or drupal?
<czajkowski> on the LD 
<czajkowski> right status of the ticket has been triaged 
<nigelb> head_victim: I like that idea.
<nigelb> head_victim: Making loco directory a sort of home page for each loco.
<akgraner> Hi all  - Open Week starts the next week are there any sessions you all want to teach or would like to see on the schedule
<head_victim> nigelb: I actually sat down and listed the things we use a webpage for and really the only things missing from loco.u.c is a "news" page, which we're currently using a drupal instance for and a planet page.
<nigelb> head_victim: That's an interesting requirement.
<head_victim> nigelb: which one, the news/story page or the planet?
<nigelb> head_victim: both
<head_victim> Would make it easier to add team feeds to the front page
<czajkowski> head_victim: I've poked re the ticket USA are on hols today so will chase up again tomorrow for you ok
<head_victim> czajkowski: no dramas, if it comes back "wont fix" at least we'd know to start looking elsewhere.
<head_victim> Thanks heaps, didn't mean to dump that on you but good to see I've peaked nigelb's interest a little with the other idea.
<czajkowski> head_victim: np I will chase up on things I don't mind 
<head_victim> I guess I'm just never sure how hard to press them for things like that. I completely understand it's not a high priority but then again they did give a timeframe so I just get unsure
<czajkowski> nnope tis cool
<czajkowski> we usually handle it after some time and chase up on it 
<czajkowski> makes it easier than 142 people from teams poking IS 
<czajkowski> poke us and we poke them 
<czajkowski> I do it weekly usually 
<head_victim> czajkowski: cheers :)
<czajkowski> head_victim: np any time 
<czajkowski> what we're here for 
<head_victim> nigelb: is it worth filing a wish list bug against loco.u.c for discussion on the news stories and planet idea?
<nigelb> head_victim: I think its better to bring it up to mhall119 and cjohnston to talk about at UDS
<nigelb> Its a far bigger change than can be discussed in a bug :)
<head_victim> No worries :) I'll try to collar one of them when I see them about next.
<mhall119> head_victim: we're slowing adding the functionality to add per-team feeds to LD
<head_victim> mhall119: to the one feed though right?
<mhall119> head_victim: the plan is to eventually have per-team aggregation of feeds
<mhall119> in addition to the front-page aggregation
<head_victim> mhall119: ah k cool. So that would cover the planet idea. Any future plans to allow news/stories to be put on the site itself per team? I'm not trying to hassle just seeing what's already int he works 
<mhall119> head_victim: not at this time, no
<mhall119> just aggregation
<head_victim> Cool, that might still work enough anyway.
<czajkowski> head_victim: again remember the blog posts are only there if they are an offical loco
<czajkowski> and is manually doe 
<czajkowski> *done at present 
<czajkowski> I'd love w a way for a form to be filled in and mailed me as I dont always think of checking a wiki page tbh 
<head_victim> czajkowski: just trying to think outside the box a little and see if it would benefit others at the same time. No expectations, just thinking really.
<czajkowski> head_victim: yup tis good 
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm going to add a form for team admins to add feeds for their team, then just a flag for the LC to check to promote it to front page
<czajkowski> yeah even it just gets to our list
<czajkowski> I can moderate it 
<czajkowski> but honstly going to a wiki is just not optimal atma is'a  slwo process if we get lots more teams adding feeds it's gonna be crazy 
<mhall119> czajkowski: on an unrelated note, I'm glad your new job is going well
<YoBoY> and making it like the normal planet with a file to modify and a merge proposal ?
<mhall119> YoBoY: no
<mhall119> YoBoY: it's all in the database, so it'll be web forms
<czajkowski> mhall119: thanks 
<czajkowski> mhall119: very different from what I've done before 
<YoBoY> make sense
<czajkowski> and yet I still get to do testing and documentation 
<mhall119> czajkowski: learning new things is fun
<czajkowski> but also wire frames
<czajkowski> client reviews of specs
<czajkowski> but it's all about advertising and apps and mobile stuff 
<czajkowski> kinda cool 
<mhall119> whatever happened with Apple suing them?
<mhall119> or is that still ongoing?
<czajkowski> wating to see I guess 
<czajkowski> lotta companies in same boat 
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-11
<braiam> --help
<czajkowski> aloha
<BigWhale> czajkowski, pretending that you're on Hawaii helps warmining up the cold mornings yes... :))
<czajkowski> standard timezone friendly greeting 
<BigWhale> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<serfus> not sure where to look so i'll just check here... somebody may be aware of statistics about ubuntu members? or where can i find them?
<serfus> i know the ubuntu women team once showed some percentage of the women as a part of ubuntu members
<elky> 4.something% at the moment IIRC. there's a page on wiki.ubuntu-women.org somewhere
<serfus> elky, i'm interested in ages, not gender
<serfus> i'm sure someone must keep this sort of information
<elky> serfus, ah, don't know if there's that information. i misunderstood what you were asking sorry
<serfus> well, thanks anyhow elky 
<czajkowski> serfus: AlanBell does
<czajkowski> serfus: 686 members so far 
<serfus> great!
<serfus> AlanBell, may i pm you?
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> but I don't think that information exists
<czajkowski> head_victim: update on your ticket is coming now 
<bkerensa> mhall119: You around?
<locodir-user> hello ... anyone there?
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<mhall119> bkerensa: what's up
<mhall119> ?
<bkerensa> mhall119: For some reason the time zone on a event is set to UTC instead of PDT
<mhall119> bkerensa: does the event have a venue?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yes and I set it to PDT and it keeps reverting to UTC
<mhall119> hmmm....
<mhall119> what's the event link?
<head_victim> czajkowski: cheers
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-12
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha folks 
<czajkowski> .202 people from 30 LoCos and 26 countries are taking part in the 11.10 Release party, are you going to one, if you're organising one don't forget to add it to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1186/detail/
<leoquant> servus
<czajkowski> head_victim: all happy with that update considering the week that's in it ?
<head_victim> czajkowski: indeed, I figured they'd have more important things just right now but nice to know it's going to be worked on after release
<czajkowski> grand 
<czajkowski> poke me in 2 weeks again but I think charlieS will be on the case 
<czajkowski> right lunch 
<YoBoY> just added the release events in France on the loco directory
<mhall119> \o/
<nigelb> mhall119: what's up?
<nigelb> aha, that's a response to earlier.
<mhall119> yeah
<Pendulum> I was totally going to ask people at the closest loco to me if there was anything happening for this release, but since one of the people I was going to ask was doctormo ;-)
<nigelb> Has the baby arrived?
<Pendulum> dunno
<Pendulum> last I saw they were doing an epidural
<nigelb> \o/
<Pendulum> okay, 17 minutes ago they were restarting the induction med
<Pendulum> poor kama if she's been going this long :-/
<nigelb> where are you grabbing this from? fb?
<Pendulum> yeah
<mhall119> Pendulum: I thought they started that last night
<Pendulum> mhall119: they did, but he posted that they restarted it 10:30ish this morning
<mhall119> ok
<czajkowski> I saw a video 
<czajkowski> my auntie had labour pains with goddaughter for 46 hrs 
<czajkowski> not a happy bunny 
<strove> please write the forth letter of the alphabet
<strove> or just winows, thanks. letters arent working
<strove> got it. d
<h00k> cool, LoCo Team Portal translation updates
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-13
<ashickur-noor> I need help
<ashickur-noor> about forming a LoCo
<ashickur-noor> Any body here?
<elky> Have you read the resources on the wiki?
<ashickur-noor> Not yet
<ashickur-noor> Can you give the link pls
<elky> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ashickur-noor> Thnx
<czajkowski> aloha 
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour 11.10 is out 
<czajkowski> mhall119: the page I wrote up 
<czajkowski> when does that go live 
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/ should it go on there????
<nigelb> It will go online with the next release.
<czajkowski> on which page though 
<nigelb> sec, checking
<czajkowski> on about locos?
<czajkowski> thanks 
<mhall119> czajkowski: cjohnston is getting a new release put together
<paultag> oh, food time
<nigelb> mhall119: was laura's text part of the code?
<mhall119> nigelb: i'm pretty sure, yes
<nigelb> I don't see it recently merged.
<mhall119> I'm onmy phone right now, I'll double check later
<paultag> ok, bbl
<nigelb> k
<czajkowski> just adding it to the council blog now 
<czajkowski> *click*
<czajkowski> Publish
<nigelb> czajkowski: it goes to loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup
<czajkowski> ok
<nigelb> sorry about taking time, I had to hunt it down :)
<czajkowski> thanks 
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/ was wondering should it just bne on that page
<czajkowski> one less click 
<czajkowski> and it's pretty clear then 
<czajkowski> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/10/13/how-to-set-up-a-loco-check-list/
<nigelb> I have to kick cjohnston for that change. I don't think it was reviewed.
<nigelb> ah, mhall119 reviewed it.
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> czajkowski: it's the only sub-nav link on the about-loco page
<czajkowski> yeah just trying to keep as much info on on page 
<czajkowski> maybe yer right 
<czajkowski> just people seem to be missing this info all over the wiki so wanted it on one place visable 
<czajkowski> thanks 
<mhall119> np
<czajkowski> give hersl a hug from me 
<mhall119> will do
<mhall119> wait...was that for me?
<YoBoY> i'm reading the loco check list (efficient and simple, I like it) and perhaps it is necessary to write also after the creation of the launchpad team, to add this new team to the https://launchpad.net/~locoteams group
<cjohnston> YoBoY: its there iirc.. i added it
<cjohnston> or are you talking about on the blog post
<YoBoY> yes the blog post
<YoBoY> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> k
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-14
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> hi dholbach
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<BigWhale> 11.10 Install Fest and Release Party today in Slovenia!
<artnay> so, umh, will loco.ubuntu.com have a new name? currently it's called Ubuntu LoCo Team Directory and in new translations I see LoCo Team Portal. are those different services or what?
<artnay> http://loco.ubuntu.com/search/?q=portal&x=0&y=0
<YoBoY> artnay: same service, same site, juste changing a bit the name to reflect you can find more than just teams list
<czajkowski> but even that nae may change it's not offical 
<artnay> YoBoY: ok, thanks
<YoBoY> you're welcome, and thanks for your work on translation :)
<locodir-user> hallo
<locodir-user> versteht jemand deutsch ?
<head_victim> !de | locodir-user 
<ubot4> locodir-user: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<locodir-user> "/join #ubuntu-de"
<paultag> locodir-user: ohne quotes :)
<paultag> (ich weiss nicht wie sagt man "quote" auf Deutsch)
<paultag> du kannst nur typen:
<paultag> /join #ubuntu-de
<paultag> locodir-user: alles klar? :)
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/10/14/elected-to-the-ubuntu-community-council/
<YoBoY> congrats czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: thanks 
<jedijf> congrats czajkowski 
<YoBoY> the link to the results don't work
<YoBoY> and congrats dholbach akgraner pleia2 :D
<czajkowski>  http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?id=E_234037fcede80bac
<pleia2> thanks YoBoY :)
<dholbach> merci
<YoBoY> don't know the irc nicks of the others ^^"
<czajkowski> YoBoY: refresh again 
<YoBoY> working :)
<Wilczek> czajkowski: Polish? :)
<paultag> Irish :)
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/about/
<paultag> It was originally McZajkowski
<YoBoY> lol
<akgraner> YoBoY, thanks!
<BigWhale> Install Fest & Release party in progress! Yay!
<sense> Awesome... Our webteam is stealing graphics and even texts (literally translating them) from System76.
<pleia2> ugh, loco directory down again? :(
<mhall119> pleia2: probably
<mhall119> yup, inbox is exploding with error emails
<JanC> sense shouldn't complain about (misguided) enthousiasm of volunteers  ;)
<pleia2> mhall119: thanks, seems ok now (thanks even if you didn't fix it, the ack was nice)
<mhall119> IS kicked the server (rebooted apache)
<mhall119> next week we'll have their attention set on figuring out why this keeps happening
<czajkowski> aloha
 * YoBoY just came back from the release party in Paris, a great night for everyone ^^
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-15
<locodir-user> hi
<eryVenu> where can i upload images?
<YoBoY> eryVenu: picasa, flikr, ... 
<head_victim> I found flickr is really easy to integrate to the loco.u.c site, create a  group for each loco and link it to the loco.u.c site and it just works.
<YoBoY> yes, they have done a great job with the integration of pictures and social networks in the locodirectory :)
<cjohnston> loco team portal
<YoBoY> if you want :D
<YoBoY> but technically the new name is not on the website yet ;)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: and mhall119 said it was up for disucsion at uds
<czajkowski> and it's not confirmed anywhere 
<czajkowski> and only the dev folks call it a portal 
<cjohnston> czajkowski: that was a joke.. 
<cjohnston> the code is comitted
<cjohnston> just waiting on a release
<czajkowski> I was serious about my above comments though
<cjohnston> so am i
<YoBoY> let call it "The Awesome website for the locoteams"
<head_victim> No matter what you call it, I think loco.u.c is great. It's nearly a complete drop in replacement for a separate web page with the added bonus of being integrated with all other locos.
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> como puedo istalar skype?
<padmick> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-16
<czajkowski> aloha 
<locodir-user> I'm looking for person who be able to help me with native translation. Is here anyone who is under 18 and coming from UK?
<head_victim> locodir-user: if you're looking specifically for someone under 18 you might try #ubuntu-youth
<head_victim> Or the #ubuntu-uk channel
<mhall119> locodir-user: why do you need someone under 18 for a translation?
<locodir-user> mhall119: I'm sorry I mean someno who is older than 18
<zeus-sudoVe> buenos dias 
<akgraner> hey if you are now using Ubuntu 11.10 can you run system testing and submit your system to Ubuntu Friendly :-)  let me know if you need more information and I'll get you the HOw to participate links
<akgraner> we need some more submissions
<akgraner> Ubuntu Friendly is now in Beta :-)
<akgraner> and we have a Web Site and stuff too - If you run into issues or have comments please file  bugs as well :-)  Please and Thank you! --akgraner
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
<toros> hello
<toros> Does somebody know when locoteams can order their Ubuntu 12.10 CDs?
<toros> by the way, will locoteams get free Ubuntu 12.10 CDs this time?
<czajkowski> toros: hi there 
<czajkowski> we're waiting to hear about the annoucement this week from canonical 
<czajkowski> all approved locoteams get a cd pack 
<toros> czajkowski: okay, thank you
<czajkowski> np 
<toros> so I am not late :)
<toros> I was affraid that I totally missed the opportunity :)
<toros> by the way, what happened to the loco reapproval process?
<toros> according to the wiki "Each cycle, LoCo contacts from LoCo Teams with approaching review dates will be contacted privately and asked to submit applications."
<toros> but this cycle is almost over and nobody contacted us (Hungarian LoCo) yet...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-09
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Hi
<locodir-user> While installing the pakages I'm getting "E: Broken packages" error message
<locodir-user> I am using dist: Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<locodir-user> Any suggestion ?
<coolbhavi> itnet7, hey
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: hey there 
<itnet7> coolbhavi: hey there
<itnet7> How's it going?
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, hey 
<coolbhavi> itnet7, fine. There?
<itnet7> Not bad
<coolbhavi> itnet7, same problem again m unable to login to #ubuntu-lococouncil
<coolbhavi> again
<itnet7> coolbhavi: give me a second and I'll ask you to try again
<coolbhavi> itnet7, sure!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> he
<coolbhavi> locodir-user, hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-11
<spook_> hello
<spook_> hello
<spook_> i want to ask a question
<spook_> can i stream my videos to my android via ubuntu 12.10
<spook_> ??
<spook_> in the same wifi network
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A12.10_artwork  12.10 artwork for cds for locoteams 
<toros> hello
<czajkowski> toros: aloha 
<toros> I wanted to order the Ubuntu 12.10 CDs for our LoCo team, and I got the following error message
<toros> This form is restricted to certain teams. You are not a member of any of those teams.
<czajkowski> toros: what team are you in ?
<toros> czajkowski: ubuntu-hu
<toros> this one: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-hu
<czajkowski> toros: its an unapproved loco
<czajkowski> only dvd allocation for approved teams
<toros> why is it unapproved?
<toros> what happened?
<czajkowski> toros: you were sent a bug months ago re your re approval and nobody came to us 
<czajkowski> toros: https://launchpad.net/~tormalaszlo  that's you right 
<toros> yes
<toros> but I didn't get any notification of that
<czajkowski> you've been added to a bug back in 1st June 
<czajkowski> let me pm you the details and we can discuss it there
<toros> re
<toros> czajkowski: Thank You for your quick guidance! we are already (more or less) ready with our reapproval application: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HungarianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<toros> sorry for causing trouble, the last few months were rather hactic for us :)
<GatoLoko> does anybody know who should I contact if I think ubuntu.com/canonical.com email system is delivering to me emails directed to somebody else?
<czajkowski> GatoLoko: yes #canonical-sysadmin on freenode 
<czajkowski> or mailing rt@ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> GatoLoko: what person are they being sent to 
<GatoLoko> ubuntu-br team
<czajkowski> GatoLoko: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br  this team ?
<GatoLoko> i think in this case it's some spam messages, but the mail system seems to confuse the destination, so it may do the same with legit mails
<GatoLoko> yep, the mailing list for that team
<czajkowski> GatoLoko: I'm still unsure what you mean re @canonical.com address?
<GatoLoko> looking at the mail headers, the mail passes through canonical.com servers and ubuntu.com servers
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: This is something that all mailing lists get there is a ticket open for it already with IS but they have indicated they are doing the most they can to address it.
<czajkowski> GatoLoko: the folks in canonical-sysadmin should be able to help
<czajkowski> and there is usually someone on if you look at the topic
<GatoLoko> i've joined the channel and am waiting for an answer
<GatoLoko> but the topic says if nobody answer to contact with the same email you said
<GatoLoko> thanks by the way
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> happy to help
<czajkowski> they can be working so just idle for a bit if you can 
<GatoLoko> bkerensa do you have a link for that bug report at hand?
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: let me grab it
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=20376
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: in discussing it with the mailman maintainer who also works for Canonical his suggestion was improved fine tuning of spam filtering to include DNSBL, SORBS etc
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: However IS indicates they dont want change the triggers to much because legitimate e-mail could be blocked
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: but this is not unique to your mailing list it occurs for every list owner in the Ubuntu Community
<bkerensa> and moderators
 * czajkowski just runs listadmin and mderates all mail every day very easily 
<czajkowski> *moderates
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: ^
<GatoLoko> the thing is that this mail didn't get delivered to another list, but to my personal email
<GatoLoko> i'm the admin and moderator for another team (ubuntu-es-es@), but I have nothing to do with ubuntu-br
<czajkowski> GatoLoko: by any chance do you mean the contact this team mail 
<czajkowski> where the mail goes to a person rahther than the team 
<GatoLoko> sorry, i don't understand what you mean with those two last lines
<czajkowski> GatoLoko: just wondering is it a contact this team mail you are referring to 
<czajkowski> a feature on LP
<czajkowski> where the mail is sent to the team but appears directly in a persons email inbox  and looks like it is addressed to them 
<GatoLoko> the mail is sent to "ubuntu-br@lists....."
<GatoLoko> and it's reaching "gatoloko@gmail.com"
<GatoLoko> i'm not subscribed to that list, nor am i a moderator or admin for it
<czajkowski> ok
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: is it from UPS, DHL, FedEx etc? this seems to be the #1 type of spam 
<GatoLoko> it's from paypal, seems to be spam and unnimportant, but the thing is, it gets delivered to the wrong address
<GatoLoko> what if it happens with something legit?
<GatoLoko> what made me think about reporting it is that the "to" field and my address don't match
<GatoLoko> To: 	ubuntu-br <ubuntu-br@lists.ubuntu.com>    <---->   Delivered-To: 	gatoloko@gmail.com
<GatoLoko> i've redirected the message to ubuntu-br-owner as the sysadmins told me
<GatoLoko> with an added note telling him about the misdelivery
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: so you are not the owner or moderator of the list?
<GatoLoko> not that list, i'm the owner/moderator of ubuntu-es-es
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: are you on the -br mailing list?
<GatoLoko> no
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: in that case I would get the full e-mail with headers and open a new ticket or run it by someone in #canonical-sysadmin
<GatoLoko> if i were i could have considered it a simple case of spam that "crossed the defenses"
<GatoLoko> i've told the sysadmins as czajkowski told me
<GatoLoko> [23:26] <GatoLoko> i think the list.ubuntu.com servers are delivering to me some messages not directed to me, who should I talk to?
<GatoLoko> [23:27] <knome> GatoLoko, i believe communicating with the concerned list admins would be a good starting point :)
<GatoLoko> [23:29] <GatoLoko> anything else I can do?
<GatoLoko> [23:30] <deej> GatoLoko: If the list owner can't help you, pop back in here and ask for the vanguards whose nicks are in the topic
<GatoLoko> that all
<GatoLoko> so i did that
<GatoLoko> i don't really thing this is something for the loco to fix, but for the admin
<GatoLoko> but that's what they told me
<bkerensa> GatoLoko: You will  need to double check with the owner of the mailing list
<bkerensa> since they can check their settings 
<GatoLoko> i've sent him a copy of the message with full headers, and a note telling him about the conversation with the admins
<GatoLoko> uhoh! checking my spam folder it seems i'm getting mails directed to multiple addresses (ubuntu-fr-l10n, ubuntu-fi, ubuntu-cy, ...)
<GatoLoko> this is weird
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-12
<dholbach> good morning
<genii-around> Hello! I'm just wondering why http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/ states Quantal Release Party runs Thu, 18 Oct. 2012 17:00 - Sun, 21 Oct. 2012 23:00 UTC  when the 25th is when it enters official release ?
<genii-around> ( When trying to enter the start time for a new event I can't put the 25th, which is when the one here is )
<czajkowski> GatoLoko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<czajkowski> it enters release on the 18th 
<czajkowski> not the 25th 
<czajkowski> we can however open up the global event for a few extra days if needed 
<genii-around> Ah, OK. I had thought the 25th because it's traditionally been the last Thursday 
<czajkowski> nods
<genii-around> ( I had to book the venue in Feb )
<czajkowski> the offical way is the release schedule page 
<czajkowski> always best to look there 
<genii-around> OK, thanks. For now, should I just make some new event with the date we have here?
<czajkowski> genii-around: I can extend the global one 
<czajkowski> I'm just in the middle of stuff atm 
<genii-around> Cool, thanks! Can you ping when it's done ?
<czajkowski>  genii-around done
<genii-around> Awesome, thanks again!
<czajkowski> genii-around: np, just for future look at the release wiki 
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> hay alguien
<locodir-user> chau
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-13
<locodir-user> Hello
<locodir-user> In las Vegas
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, locodir-user
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-14
<BigWhale> Slovenian LOCO will feature another Ubuntu Cake at the release party! Wohooo ;)
<czajkowski> yay
<coolbhavi> :)
<czajkowski> I want cake!!
<czajkowski> BigWhale: dont forget to take pics 
<BigWhale> czajkowski, No worries... I won't :)
<BigWhale> Cake is on the first come first served basis... :))
<BigWhale> czajkowski, http://static.twm-kd.com/twm-uploads/DSC_2729.jpg we had this for 10.10 :)
<coolbhavi> BigWhale, its a cool cake!
 * coolbhavi too wants a piece of cake this release :)
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> You guys need to come to Slovenia and there will be the cake. ;)
<coolbhavi> :)
<YoBoY> nice cake BigWhale :)
<czajkowski> huats: coolbhavi itnet7 meeting in an hour right?
<coolbhavi> yes
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: what is your G+ profile page please so I can add you to the circle to start hangout later 
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, https://plus.google.com/u/0/110217762699869635666/posts
<czajkowski> great added 
<czajkowski> thanks 
<coolbhavi> thanks a lot!
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> pleia2: hey, just as a heads up, new LC members haven't got any permissions at all
<czajkowski> jose: that whole weekend thing
<czajkowski> people tend to not look at their emails :)
<jose> :)
<czajkowski> added you to the team 
<jose> thanks :)
<jose> czajkowski: mind a quick PM? :)
<czajkowski> if you pm I may not reply am cooking but fire away
<jose> ok!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> YoBoY: thank you
<czajkowski> :)
<YoBoY> you're welcome :)
<YoBoY> (for what ? ^^")
<czajkowski> for organising the hour :)
<czajkowski> I've been offline for a few days so only catchinbg up on mails now :)
<YoBoY> ho, that, it's more for me than for you, I need Beer :D
<YoBoY> And the venu have a big choice of belgian beers :)
<YoBoY> I don't know yet how many people will come
<czajkowski> nods 
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> better than sitting in a hotel room I've found! 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-09
<Ricardo_> Ola
<Ricardo_> Tem alguem BR aew ?
<jose> Ricardo_: hey, you can go to #ubuntu-br :)
<jose> /join #ubuntu-br
<Ricardo_> Gostaria de Saber Qual Ubuntu Baixar Nunca usei ! 
<jose> Ricardo_: pardon, don't speak Portuguese, but if you go to #ubuntu-br they'll be able to help :)
<dholbach> good morning
<NitroDiNsaneD> hi
<NitroDiNsaneD> how is everyone today
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha 
<genii> czajkowski: Is that a greeting or a farewell? ;)
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, \o
<czajkowski> genii: it's just me :)
<czajkowski> in Paris currently 
<genii> Nice
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, why noy bonjour
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: because I always do aloha 
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, sometimes changing habits help;)
<czajkowski> huats: I am in Paris :) Salut :) 
<huats> czajkowski: hehe :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-11
<luisfer> hola!
<luisfer> alguien puede ayudarme?, soy nuevo con ubuntu, acabo de instalarlo y el único problema que tengo es que tarda mucho en iniciar, mi computadora es una toshiba nb200, quisiera saber si hay algo que se pueda hacer para mejorar eso?
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<locodir-user-dad> wola
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-09
<jose__> hola 
<jose__> hay alguien de argentina buenos aires...
<belkinsa> !es
<ubot2> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-05
<Kilos> morning everybody
<svij> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hows svij today
 * Kilos waves to nhaines
<svij> I'm fine and you? :)
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach 
<svij> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos, hi svij
<nhaines> Morning everyone!
<Moodoo> howdy all
<nhaines> dholbach: still on a desert island?  :)
<dholbach> still on an island :)
<dholbach> but not quite the deserted part of it :)
<nhaines> Well it's a start then.  :)
<nhaines> dholbach: I don't think anyone's looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~nhaines/ubuntu-wallpapers/fix-photo-filename/+merge/273192
<nhaines> Do I need to file a bug on it or add people to the request?
<nhaines> Or, since I just realized it was the weekend, is that something that might just happen today anyway?
<dholbach> i'll take a look
<nhaines> Thanks!  I think I didn't break anything.
<dholbach> nhaines, you dropped 15.10.2-0ubuntu2 from the upload - I'll re-add it
<nhaines> dholbach: it must not have been in my branch?
<dholbach> yeah, something
 * svij waves to nhaines
<nhaines> Hiya, svij.
<nhaines> Now I have to figure out how to post to Fridge and then write a post about the wallpapers.  :)
<nhaines> dholbach: big thanks!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-06
<Kilos> mornin svij nhaines and all others
<svij> morning Kilos 
<nhaines> Kilos: morning!
<svij> hey nhaines 
<nhaines> svij: hi to you, too.  :)
 * svij will announce the winners of the ubucontest today. :)
<nhaines> Ooh!
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning, dholbach!
<nhaines> Also dpm.
<dpm> hey, good morning/night nhaines :)
<svij> morning dpm and dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi svij, hey nhaines, hey dpm
<dpm> morgen svij and all
<nhaines> You know, I think ubuntu-wallpapers 15.10.3-0ubuntu1 is my first direct contribution to Ubuntu.  (I did some early work on pyroom, but that's in universe.)
<svij> nhaines: congrats :)
 * svij didn't make a code-contribution yet…
<dholbach> nhaines, good work! :)
<dholbach> nhaines, I'm very happy you took on organising the UFCS
<nhaines> dholbach: oh, that's so nice of you to say.  :)
<nhaines> I don't think I did such a great job overall, but I think in the time constraints and trying to organize other people I did a fair job.
<nhaines> I definitely think I can do a far better job for wily+1.
<dpm> it definitely was good work - and you definitely made it happen!
<nhaines> Well, if no one stops me, I'll do it again for the Xanthic Xanthareel release.  :)
<dholbach> woohoo
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> maybe you'll find some co-organisers :)
<nhaines> I hope so!  I could use help spreading the word around.  And I'll get wallpaper selections locked down before UI freeze this time.
<dholbach> <3
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-07
<nhaines> Good morning everyone!
<nhaines> I need more Amazon reviews for my book.  Who's interested?
<svij> gimme an review sample and I'll do it ;)
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> Sent!
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<svij> morning dholbach 
<nhaines> dholbach, I'm looking for Amazon reviews and am wondering if you'd consider taking a look at my book!
<dholbach> hey svij
<dholbach> I'm not sure when I would next have the time to thoroughly read it and everything.... :-/
<nhaines> dholbach: It's okay.  That's what pleia2 said too, but I'm pinning her down to mid-November like she said.  ;)
<dholbach> haha
<svij> I couldn't say no to nhaines :D
 * svij will see if his book is a good bedtime-story.
<nhaines> Well, it certainly got its first review today.  5 stars!  http://www.amazon.com/review/R3M23WF3QLWQNV/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=1484206096&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=283155&store=books
<svij> congrats :)
<nhaines> Thanks!  It's a start.  And I'm ranked #75 in Unix!  That makes me an Amazon bestseller, I think, haha.
<svij> lol
<nhaines> Now to go after that lucrative MINIX crowd.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<dholbach> jose, do you know if the call for nominations of the LC went out?
<dholbach> it looks like Sergio and you expired already
<dholbach> so we should get the restaffing machinery started
<mhall119> jose: please ping me when you're around 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-09
<jose> mhall119: ping
<nhaines> jose: pong
<nhaines> intercepted!  \o/
<jose> D:
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij nhaines and others
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<nhaines> Good morning, everyone!
<nhaines> dholbach: what's the best way for me to make a post to the fridge?
<jose> nhaines: news team, ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<jose> (I get highlighted by the word fridge)
<nhaines> jose: that's just so crazy, it just might work!
<dholbach> yep, what jose said :)
<svij> morning dholbach, nhaines, jose and Kilos 
<jose> o/
<dholbach> hey svij
<nhaines> svij: Morning!
<nhaines> This weekend I'll be spending the weekend in the desert, at the same model rocket group location as the photos I took for the Shotwell screenshots in my book!
 * svij has already read 15% of nhaines book
<svij> … fall asleep at 10pm yesterday while reading.
<nhaines> Well I *do* have a soothing voice.
<mhall119> jose: I was checking to see if a call for nominees to the LC has gone out yet
<jose> mhall119: nope, but I don't have access to the LC blog
<mhall119> jose: is it just 2 open seats now?
<jose> mhall119: just one. we decided on the cc meeting (and confirmed on an internal thread) we wanted to go back to 6 members.
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-10
<akshaim> Hi Team
<akshaim> I am Akshai M from Kerala , India and I would like to have a Loco team based at ICFOSS <icfoss.org> , Kerala
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-10
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-11
<TheTURK> selam
<wxl> o/
<TheTURK> first time i trying ubuntu
<TheTURK> now i installing
<wxl> congratulations#!
<TheTURK> many thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-12
<Kilos> o/
<tusharsonawane> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-13
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> night all of you
<willy> cordial saludo
<Guest95896> tengo instalado linux ubunto 12.04 lts pero tengo problema cuando trato d ecompartir archivos o carpetas
<Guest95896> alhuien me podría colaborar
<ahoneybun> mhall119: what do I fill out for a loco pack for the release party?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: https://forms.canonical.com/locopack/
<wxl> ahoneybun: there's only one form for swag anymore
<wxl> although i just found another bug in it argh
<ahoneybun> wxl: well I didn't have that bookmarked till now
<ahoneybun> oh that's for Cons
<wxl> ahoneybun: it's on the wiki. if you feel it should be in a better place, please edit the wiki
<wxl> ahoneybun: well, primarily for conventions, but also for release parties and such
<ahoneybun> oh really
<wxl> yeah
<ahoneybun> wxl: what is a lealets?
<ahoneybun>  Ubuntu leaflets
<wxl> ahoneybun: general promotional paper material
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-14
<jess> hi
<Guest59195> hi
<Guest59195> how can i get  FREE Ubuntu cd?
<wxl> Guest59195: i'd suggest contacting your local community
<Guest59195> how?
<Guest59195> where is it?
<Guest59195> I live in Virginia, 
<wxl> try here http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Guest59195> this link headed me here
<wxl> did you click on the map and look for virginia?
<wxl> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/virginiateam/
<Guest59195> yes
<wxl> their irc channel is ubuntu-us-va
<Guest59195> so i have to type ubuntu-us-va in channels?
<wxl> that is their irc channel, yes
<Guest59195> ok thank you!
<wxl> no problem
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-15
<ahoneybun> heyo
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-16
<Kilos> o/
